# Department Halloween Party 2011



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

:jol:Good afternoon,
I have been placed in charge of my department Halloween Party. I want it to really be your better then typical work party but my budget is very limited (under $500). I have some theme ideas vbut want ot get some ideas from my fellow haunters here in HauntForum. last year we did a Darkside carnival theme and it turned out really well. We had carnival games (although no one really played them) great decor and some decent food. 

My Ideas for this year:
Cemetary/Zombie theme
Pirates Theme
Haunted Work Place
Eerie Cemetery and Mausoleum
Wickfield Woods (An old growth forest doubled as an ancient burial ground)
Halloween Town
A Dark Cellar

Other Thoughts or ideas


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Put most of the money into the food - that's what most employees are primarily interested in at office parties

Will employees be encouraged to wear costumes? If so, you could have a costume contest and give out little prizes or award certificates.

To get people in the haunting mood, have a Best Decorated Cubicle/Office contest.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Is the $500 for all the food and decorations? How many people? One room or a whole building? 

I vote on a zombie office party, but you could always do pirates. They are popular, and pirate items are easy to come by. Most party stores will have lots of things for a pirate themed party.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

How about Saturday Night DEAD?

Have people come as their favorite Saturday night live character, but with a twist that they are zombified.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I think that 'Haunted Workplace' idea has a lot of promise. I know the phones at MY workplace act like they are posessed.


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Ghoul Friday has a "Monster Hunter's Lodge" theme that I've wanted to try for a few years now. It's a good theme for spooky creativity, and it has the added bonus of giving everyone a theme to choose a costume around: either the hunted or the hunters. Check out her photos:

http://www.ghoulfriday.com/image/tid/23


----------

